# HD-to-SD Lock on 722k



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I mentioned the other day that ever since L7.50 was downloaded, my 722k would lock all of the HD channels to stretched-out SD. The Mode button on the remote was frozen so I couldn't get the aspect ratio to come back to normal. At the time, all I could think of doing was a cold reboot. That solved the problem for me.

Today, I was able to recreate the problem and that's why I've started this thread.

Today, I put the 722k in interactive mode to check on the weather. When I came out of it, all of my HD channels were locked in SD just like the other day. After fiddling around with it and confirming that my Mode switch didn't do anything, I went back to the interactive app. When I came out of it, the correct aspect ratio on all of my HD channels was back. It actually acted like a toggle switch of sorts.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Yep, a known problem (at the other forum, perhaps here too not sure) for the 612 receiver also with the recent update. It has been reported by the CSR's on the forums.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Henry said:


> I mentioned the other day that ever since L7.50 was downloaded, my 722k would lock all of the HD channels to stretched-out SD. The Mode button on the remote was frozen so I couldn't get the aspect ratio to come back to normal. At the time, all I could think of doing was a cold reboot. That solved the problem for me.
> 
> Today, I was able to recreate the problem and that's why I've started this thread.
> 
> Today, I put the 722k in interactive mode to check on the weather. When I came out of it, all of my HD channels were locked in SD just like the other day. After fiddling around with it and confirming that my Mode switch didn't do anything, I went back to the interactive app. When I came out of it, the correct aspect ratio on all of my HD channels was back. It actually acted like a toggle switch of sorts.


tampa is correct that this is a known issue. This is what it says: After exiting the TWC interactive application the receiver will no longer change its video format on the TV1 location and the TV2 video does not fill up the entire screen.

This will be fixed in a future software update (no ETA on release)

*EDIT* I forgot to put that resetting the receiver will correct the problem


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

I have found two remedies for when this happens; 1: Turning the unit off and back on will sometimes clear the problem up... 2: Restoring factory defaults will bring it back when the above doesn't work. Now I have 3!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks, Matt/tampa;

No problems yesterday or today (yet). Either Dish fixed the issues or they are intermittent. Given that these are "_known_", I'll sit back and wait for the fixes.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

It's still doing it. After a few days of perfect operation, all of the old problems are back, including the aspect ratio issue when I bring up the Interactive Application. :nono2:


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

Henry said:


> It's still doing it. After a few days of perfect operation, all of the old problems are back, including the aspect ratio issue when I bring up the Interactive Application. :nono2:


I've found that I need to do an 'unplug reset' every few days as well to clear up this problem, and then it's good for a while

I still don't have any means to download the HD versions of things on BBMP. My connection is getting more sleep than I am (and it's starting to get pretty irritating LOL). It has given me reason to buy a ROKU and I'm using it so much I may just dump BBMP and save $10 from my dish bill each month


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

CeeWoo said:


> I've found that I need to do an 'unplug reset' every few days as well to clear up this problem, and then *it's good for a while*
> 
> I still don't have any means to download the HD versions of things on BBMP. My connection is getting more sleep than I am (and it's starting to get pretty irritating LOL). It has given me reason to buy a ROKU and I'm using it so much I may just dump BBMP and save $10 from my dish bill each month


Yeah, didn't know about that. As for BBMP ... I never signed up and have no intention of doing so until they iron out the bugs. Given their track record, I guess I never will.


----------

